

Big dreams for small choppers paid off (2005) - starpilot
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/educate/college/careers/Entreps/9-12--05.htm

======
czbond
great little choppers - I trained in a Robinson 22 and Schweizer 300cb for a
civilians license. I encourage everybody to take a few flights - the
experience of hovering is something you'll never forget.

